# Sin Live and...beating the crap out of the Bag



## Sin (Jul 28, 2005)

http://codeinsurrection.com/images/punch1.gif

 Well its a GIF image of me working out on the old punch'n bag...enjoy.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2005)

Sigh, I'm sometimes so glad I was not born a bag...  
Very nice Sin...


----------

